

The FCC’s Plan to Reboot Net Neutrality Might Transform Municipal Broadband - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/02/20/fcc_s_plan_to_reboot_net_neutrality_might_transform_municipal_broadband.html

======
memsom
Missing sentence fragment ".... in the US."

~~~
thwarted
Was there confusion over what the FCC has jurisdiction over? I'm sure other
countries have FCC equivalents, but there's been a lot of articles on HN and
elsewhere recently specifically about Net Neutrality and the United States'
Federal Communications Commission.

~~~
walshemj
Unfortunately the whole states rights issue gets in the way of having sensible
national regulation in the USA.

And devolving telecoms regulation down in some cases individual towns is just
silly and is just asking for corruption.

~~~
mcv
You'll just get a different kind of competition. If some states choose to
suck, people who want good internet may move to different states, and the
sucky states will suck even more.

~~~
r00fus
People won't move for better broadband. They shouldn't have to either.

Access to the internet should be a utility much like access to water or
electricity.

Telecoms want things both ways - unregulated, but free to keep/establish
monopolies.

